# Vaporesso Launches Special Anti-Counterfeiting Action



## Hooked (11/9/19)

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/841...-launches-special-anti-counterfeiting-action/

10 Sept. 2019

_"NOTE: This sponsored press release was written by Vaporesso."_

"Recently, VAPORESSO took instant action to combat multiple instances of counterfeit manufacturers. During the entire operation codenamed “COMBAT READY,” VAPORESSO teamed up with local police to trace and seize the operations of counterfeit dens which maintained their business by manufacturing fake VAPORESSO products.

Under the full support of the police force, VAPORESSO successfully shut down the counterfeit manufacturers’ workshops. They also seized and confiscated a large number of counterfeit VAPORESSO products and related production equipment. In this way, the company is confident that they have completely erased these counterfeiting and selling gangs off the map, effectively safeguarding the rights and interests of its customers and preventing brand image and brand value from being impacted.

Also, a new method of anti-counterfeiting labels has been produced and attached to all VAPORESSO products. For more information and instructions please check here.

[...]

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

